# Pear Flambé



## nikki (Mar 30, 2010)

I made a Pear Flambé for the first time last night! 
I'm so excited that it turned out so well... My husband was at work while I made it, and when he came home and I had told him/shown him pictures of it, he looked so sad because I didn't make one for him too 
I urge you all out there to try it!!!!!!!!! 
I posted my steps and pictures on my bloggy-thing! I'm so proud.. heeheehee


----------



## Mark Webster (Mar 30, 2010)

To everyone out there make sure before you add your alcohol to any dish you are going to Flambé that you remove it from the heat before add the flame to the pan. Even if you Flambé all the time working with fire can be trciky and sometimes a little unexpected.


----------



## nikki (Apr 5, 2010)

Mark Webster said:


> To everyone out there make sure before you add your alcohol to any dish you are going to Flambé that you remove it from the heat before add the flame to the pan. Even if you Flambé all the time working with fire can be trciky and sometimes a little unexpected.


 Aw, but that takes all the fun out of it!  heehee... good pointer that I may have forgotten to mention!


----------

